# hawthorn wood?



## veener88 (Nov 20, 2006)

While up in my deer stands this weekend I noticed something by both of my stands that are right by deer trails.  Each had this little tree that had barries on it.  I did notice any barries at deer height were missing but up by my stand there were still some.  I saw them in red and black.  I noticed the bark looked a lot like a crab apple tree.  

The weird think about this tree is that the trunk right at the bottom splits off into about 6 trunks.  I am just wondering is this wood is any good for smoking.  I think this if hawthorn by look.  It is not very tall about 8 feet at most.  I just do not have any leaves to go by.

Should this be a good wood for my smoker?


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 20, 2006)

It is a fruit bearing tree, and it has medicinal qualities! I would suggest take a run through the internet. :roll:


----------



## veener88 (Nov 20, 2006)

I did see that when I did a search.  I am just not sure if it would be good for smoking.  The first thing I wanted to make sure is that it was edable.  I even saw a think that said this is a very hot burning wood because it is very hard.  I am just wondering if anyone has used it and if it is any good for smoking.


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 20, 2006)

Well the berries and leaves are edible, and itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s supposed to be similiar to the apple tree, and it has stuff in it good for people with heart problems and blood pressure. The only problem I can see is if it is so hot burning you might not be able to control temperatures while smoking! :roll:


----------



## veener88 (Nov 21, 2006)

I think this weekend when I go to adjust my deer stand I am going to trim some of them and let it dry. Then I will try it in small peices and go from there.  I have to say the wood is very hard.  When I did a trim on a oak branches I could break with my hands with oak I could not even bend of this hawthorn.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rekindling (pun intended) this thread:  anyone have any experience with hawthorn or thornapple?  Neighbor had one blow down onto our property, we've got a ton of good wood, but don't know how it is for smoking.  Looking at the cross-section, very mindful of mesquite in color.

Any and all thoughts appreciated.


----------



## bog man (Jul 15, 2016)

gr0uch0 said:


> Rekindling (pun intended) this thread:  anyone have any experience with hawthorn or thornapple?  Neighbor had one blow down onto our property, we've got a ton of good wood, but don't know how it is for smoking.  Looking at the cross-section, very mindful of mesquite in color.
> 
> Any and all thoughts appreciated.


Hi Gr0uch0

Have used Hawthorne or white thorn quite a few times and really enjoy the milder flavour it gives to meats (Chicken & Pork so far) but not tried it on anything else yet. I guess it imparts a flavour similar to Olive wood (which I use a lot) or mesquite which is expensive and difficult to get here.

Hawthorne is quite prolific here in Ireland (in both its black & white forms) and farmers give us loads of freebies so to speak, when hedges are trimmed back in early spring.

Come Autumn when the berries are evident, they are good to pick and make something similar to hoi-sin sauce with ( search Haw sin sauce ) also known as haw sin ketchup.

Black thorn berries or sloes (very sour small plum like) left to infuse gin and sugar make a wonderful winter warming liquor.

hope this helps buddy

Warren (aka Bog Man)


----------

